# trouble making py-zopeInterface on freebsd-8-beta2



## kasse (Aug 23, 2009)

when I try to install the port py-zopeInterface I get the following error

```
Building for py25-zopeInterface-3.5.0
running setopt
Writing setup.cfg
running setopt
Writing setup.cfg
running setopt
Writing setup.cfg
running setopt
Writing setup.cfg
running bdist_egg
running egg_info
writing requirements to src/zope.interface.egg-info/requires.txt
writing src/zope.interface.egg-info/PKG-INFO
writing namespace_packages to src/zope.interface.egg-info/namespace_packages.txt
writing top-level names to src/zope.interface.egg-info/top_level.txt
writing dependency_links to src/zope.interface.egg-info/dependency_links.txt
reading manifest file 'src/zope.interface.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
writing manifest file 'src/zope.interface.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
installing library code to build/bdist.freebsd-8.0-BETA2-i386/egg
running install_lib
running build_py
running build_ext
building 'zope.interface._zope_interface_coptimizations' extension
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "setup.py", line 126, in <module>
    **extra)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/core.py", line 151, in setup
    dist.run_commands()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/dist.py", line 974, in run_commands
    self.run_command(cmd)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/dist.py", line 994, in run_command
    cmd_obj.run()
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-7.0-RELEASE-i386/egg/setuptools/command/bdist_egg.py", line 174, in run
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-7.0-RELEASE-i386/egg/setuptools/command/bdist_egg.py", line 161, in call_command
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/cmd.py", line 333, in run_command
    self.distribution.run_command(command)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/dist.py", line 994, in run_command
    cmd_obj.run()
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-7.0-RELEASE-i386/egg/setuptools/command/install_lib.py", line 20, in run
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/command/install_lib.py", line 112, in build
    self.run_command('build_ext')
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/cmd.py", line 333, in run_command
    self.distribution.run_command(command)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/dist.py", line 994, in run_command
    cmd_obj.run()
  File "setup.py", line 89, in run
    build_ext.run(self)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-7.0-RELEASE-i386/egg/setuptools/command/build_ext.py", line 46, in run
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/command/build_ext.py", line 290, in run
    self.build_extensions()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Pyrex/Distutils/build_ext.py", line 82, in build_extensions
    self.build_extension(ext)
  File "setup.py", line 96, in build_extension
    build_ext.build_extension(self, ext)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-7.0-RELEASE-i386/egg/setuptools/command/build_ext.py", line 175, in build_extension
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/distutils/command/build_ext.py", line 453, in build_extension
    sources = self.swig_sources(sources, ext)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-7.0-RELEASE-i386/egg/setuptools/command/build_ext.py", line 77, in swig_sources
TypeError: swig_sources() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/py-zopeInterface.
```

I have tried to search for comments about this error, but I have not found anything. 
I see that there is a reference to 
	
	



```
"build/bdist.freebsd-7.0-RELEASE-i386/egg/setuptools/command/build_ext.py"
```
 but I run 8-beta2. Since I am not sure where that file is located, I cannot see what the problem is with the number of arguments.


----------

